# who has pics of there brutes with 31 outlaws



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm thinking about the 31 outlaw and I was wanting to see how they look and fit with the 2 inch lift


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

LOTS OF BRUTES IN THE OFFICIAL KAWIE PIC THREAD HAVE THEM...TRY NARROW SEARCH. 

I HAD THEM ON MY 08 WITH ONLY A 2" EXTREME LIFT. THEY WERE GREAT. (SKINNY/WIDE COMBO) I GOT A 4" LIFT, THEN STEPPED UP TO THE 32s...


----------

